# Lang 48 or 36 stretch patio????



## MAC 8617 (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone own a Lang 36 stretch on a patio cart? I plan on ordering my Lang next month and I just can’t decide between the 36 stretch on a patio cart and the 48 patio any advice?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 10, 2020)

In general I don't think people regret having too much space versus the opposite. I have the 36 and it is fine for my needs, but I also have other cookers that can help increase my capacity


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 10, 2020)

I would get the 48.. Like noted above, having that extra space will come in handy a lot.. I owned the 48 patio back about 10 years ago. It is an awesome smoker.. I just got to old for the overnight cooks.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2020)

Like the rest I say the bigger the smoker the better because at some point you will still be out of room no matter which one you get. I have an 84 and have needed more room more than once


----------



## MAC 8617 (Mar 11, 2020)

I would love to get an 84 but that is out of my price range right now. My wife and I are going to try to start a little business so I have been researching and Lang just seems like a top notch smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2020)

I have the 36" & if your planning on starting up a business with it, I would definitely go with the 48". I usually only cook for 6-8 people, but have cooked up to 20, so with the 36", that was no problem. But it's always nice to have too much space. The only downside to a bigger size is your going to burn more wood. But in your case the smoker is going to be filled with meat so your getting your money's worth out of the wood you use. I have smoked 1 rack of ribs on my Lang & that was all I put in there, but I like to hang around the smoker & smell the smoke & have a cold one! To me that is a relaxing way to spend the afternoon.
Al


----------



## anstissk (Mar 11, 2020)

What size events are you looking to cook for?


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 12, 2020)

If your looking to maybe start a business, buy the biggest Lang you can afford.
Good Luck!


----------



## raymo76 (Mar 28, 2020)

What’s the cooking capacity  difference from the 36 stretch and the 48?


----------



## UnCaged (May 26, 2020)

MAC 8617 said:


> Anyone own a Lang 36 stretch on a patio cart? I plan on ordering my Lang next month and I just can’t decide between the 36 stretch on a patio cart and the 48 patio any advice?


I just ordered the 48 mobile, it was $100 more than stretch, and at 2700.00 what another $100 :). I have run out space on both my beginner smokers, so I wanted as much room as I could afford. talking with Mr. Lang on the phone he urged the 38 over the 36 stretch. He said they are running 6-8 week till completion, so order soon if you want to smoke this summer.


----------

